
Is Data Science Following the Scientific Method? - merciBien
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kalevleetaru/2019/03/24/data-science-has-become-about-lending-false-credibility-to-decisions-weve-already-made/
======
merciBien
My manager had us all watch The Moneyball movie with Brad Pitt, and informed
us that the company would rely on Data Science and metrics to make decisions.
I’ve seen some good come from that strategy, and some not-so-good.

I think the hard part is in measuring the data we collect, we don’t always see
how data is related to what we’re trying to achieve. The data doesn’t lie, but
if you make a mistake interpreting it, it can seem like the universe is
conspiring against you.

